# Shrek Forever After



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

We took the kids to the opening day showing and received free posters and activity books. The movie was pretty good though I thought it was short (93 minutes). The animations are spectacular, and the story line was the best yet. In comparison to the others, this one is comparable to the first one. If you have children, it is well worth it, my 7 year old (today) and 2.8 year old thought is was awesome! I think it would be worth it to go see it in 3D. This may make me move to 3D since I'd really like to see it in 3D. That means a new TV, new bluray player, and perhaps a new AVR. Ah, the life of a cutter edge type of guy.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

90 minutes is the standard length for animated children's movies. It's hard to continuously hold their attention much longer than that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am hoping that we will see Blu ray releases of Shrek + Shrek II this year when the new movie comes out at home.

I bought Shrek III, but it was not as good as the first 2 were... nice to know the latest is better.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah Smiddy...like you *really* went for the *kids*....


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought that Shrek looked a little short for an Ogre. 

I've seen it in 3D, yes it was good. very good, (Except for the funny glasses)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah Smiddy...like you *really* went for the *kids*....


I wouldn't be ashamed to go by myself, I love Shrek!  But, it is true, my son's birthday was Friday as well and he was so psyched about going on his birthday, it made it that much better!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> I thought that Shrek looked a little short for an Ogre.
> 
> I've seen it in 3D, yes it was good. very good, (Except for the funny glasses)


Well, based on the other ogres, he seemed a bit small in comparison, but I think that was the point, I still like him, he's my favorite animated character, bar none!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I wouldn't be ashamed to go by myself, I love Shrek!  But, it is true, my son's birthday was Friday as well and he was so psyched about going on his birthday, it made it that much better!


The theater near us has a couple of "Party Rooms" that you can rent. We have had a couple of my daughter's b-day parties there. The kids get a ticket and the kid's popcorn/candy/drink box and then after the movie, they go to the party room and have cake.

We did Furry Vengance this year. Wish Shrek would have been out 3 weeks ago.


----------

